# New Allimax Stent Graft



## msncoder (Aug 17, 2009)

Has anyone began using the new Allimax Stent Graft product for managing complications of GG fistula, pouch leaks, &/or GJ leaks? One of our interventional radiology groups have been approached by a few of their referring bariatric surgeons so I'm specifically looking for coding & reimbursement info.
Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 17, 2009)

msncoder said:


> Has anyone began using the new Allimax Stent Graft product for managing complications of GG fistula, pouch leaks, &/or GJ leaks? One of our interventional radiology groups have been approached by a few of their referring bariatric surgeons so I'm specifically looking for coding & reimbursement info.
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!



Who makes the graft?  I couldn't find anything on the web.


----------



## msncoder (Aug 17, 2009)

The company's name is Merit ENDOTEK (formerly Alveolus). One of my radiologists performed the stent graft procedure on a patient with a pouch leak and he feels that this new stent solves the major problems that were encountered with the older polyflex devices (due to a large inflexible deployment mechanism) as well as sealing issues. 
Another question I had was what if the bariatric surgeon performs an endoscopy and decides to call the radiologist into the OR to place this stent. Wouldn't the stent placement be bundled into the diagnostic endoscopy the surgeon performed? If that's the case then I will probably need to make certain that the surgeon bills with a 62 modifier (if CPT rules allow surgical assist for the procedure performed/billed) or agrees to pay our group a flat fee for each case so that we do not even need to worry about billing them. 

Any thoughts??!!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 18, 2009)

msncoder said:


> The company's name is Merit ENDOTEK (formerly Alveolus). One of my radiologists performed the stent graft procedure on a patient with a pouch leak and he feels that this new stent solves the major problems that were encountered with the older polyflex devices (due to a large inflexible deployment mechanism) as well as sealing issues.
> Another question I had was what if the bariatric surgeon performs an endoscopy and decides to call the radiologist into the OR to place this stent. Wouldn't the stent placement be bundled into the diagnostic endoscopy the surgeon performed? If that's the case then I will probably need to make certain that the surgeon bills with a 62 modifier (if CPT rules allow surgical assist for the procedure performed/billed) or agrees to pay our group a flat fee for each case so that we do not even need to worry about billing them.
> 
> Any thoughts??!!



You can use 43219 and 74360 for your CPT codes.  You also need to have an equipment charge for the stent which are c-1769, c-1874 to 1877, to have the bill go through.  I would also agree with you to use modifier 62 with these CPT codes if the IR doctor assists with the bariatric surgeon.


----------



## msncoder (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

